# New Pics From July 24, 2005 .. even some pigeons and doves in them!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2005Jul24

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*You know what I like - pigeons!*

Castor is a pretty bird but I miss seeing all of Chuckie. Perhaps it's camera shy? Maybe in time Chuckie will become more comfortable with the camera and let us all see all of its true beauty. I hope so anyways.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

The baby ducklings are adorable...as always. The sparrows are sweet as well, but that poor dove has a horrendous injury on the one side! What do you think caused that?

Your runt pigeon is just a beauty, has a similar grizzle pattern to my Lucy How did this pigeon end up with you?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Brad and Garye .. 

Garye, Chuckie is a wild and crazy guy rescued and raised by a very nice lady who had to give him up due to her failing health. Chuckie would follow her all over like a puppy or ride calmly on her shoulder for hours. Chuckie =hates= to be held (unless he is snuggling under your chin) but will, indeed, walk and follow you or sit on your shoulder until heck freezes over. He will not sit or stand still for a photo .. he jumps, flaps, and insists on being on your shoulder .. maybe I can get a pic of him by doing some strange maneuvers with the camera while he is on my shoulder. He's a big, healthy, blue bar feral.

Brad, the runt and its buddy belong to a fellow member here on Pigeon-Talk. I'm bird sitting them and some other birds for him until he can sort out some difficulties in keeping them at his place or get moved somewhere that he can have them.

The one dove with the worst looking injury has a luxated cornea of the eye according to my rehabber friend who originally took in the bird. As I understand it, basically the outer portion of the eye was separated from the rest and will eventually dry up and fall off. The pictures are quite ugly, but you should have seen it ten days or so ago when the bird arrived .. very nasty.

The other dove has a strange growth on and some infection of the one eye. This one is also gradually clearing up.

Both doves have been on antibiotics and have been getting the eyes treated with Vetropolycin eye ointment.

Terry


----------



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Terry! You always have such great pics! I don't know how you can keep up with all those babies! It sure looks like a full time job!
I wanted to ask about the beautiful bird Castor! Hello Castor!
2-3 weeks ago I bought a beautiful pair af fairly large white pijjies who where raising a pair of foster babies. The man said the parents of the babies had been sold, and they left the eggs behind and this pair hatched and raised them. They are fully fledged now, and foster Mom and Dad have two eggs of their own! 
Wow! Sorry! I talk too much!!! My question is, What kind of pigeon is Castor? These babies seem to be a smaller breed, they are charcoal and black all over except the male (he keeps trying to mate with his sister-as does their foster Dad!) The male has about four white top tail feathers, the unique part is that little crest or cowlick at the back of their heads. I saw other birds like them, but no one could tell me the name of the breed-at least not in English LOL! That little crest caught my attention and I thought you would know the name of the breed.
I think they must be about 3 months old-not sure though. They still had some fuzzy yellow feathers on their heads a couple of weeks ago, but that's all gone now and they can fly very well.
Sorry this is so long, I have a lot of questions...I need to go start another thread- maybe later though.
Thanks, Melissa


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi, Terry -

All of the birds are beautiful, of course, (so sorry about the injured dove. Poor guy  ), but that runt is an absolute stunner! I readily believe s/he must be a handful to, er, handle...

-Duncan.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Melissa,

Castor is a fantail pigeon. He and his brother were rescued from poor conditions at a swap meet where they were for sale. Another member here, Marjorie, saved both Castor and Pollux and nursed them to health and beauty. Eventually Castor came to live with me, got hooked up with FanFan, and the pair blessed Marjorie and I (the grandmas) with FanTastic.

If your birds are on the small side, I doubt they are fantails. There are quite a few crested breeds of pigeons .. sorry I can't be of more help. Do you have pictures of the birds?

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Duncan,

That runt is so heavy, so strong, and so unwilling to be handled in anyway that it's not even remotely funny. He is like trying to handle a full grown and very pissed off duck!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Duncan,
> 
> That runt is so heavy, so strong, and so unwilling to be handled in anyway that it's not even remotely funny. He is like trying to handle a full grown and very pissed off duck!
> 
> Terry


LOL, Terry...few people realize just how big runts can get and they have very strong wings. When they don't want to be held, they can be quite difficult to control.

Out of curiosity...do you have any idea on it's weight?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> LOL, Terry...few people realize just how big runts can get and they have very strong wings. When they don't want to be held, they can be quite difficult to control.
> 
> Out of curiosity...do you have any idea on it's weight?


Well, I sure didn't realize just how strong a runt could be until this guy (I think) showed up. I've only gotten in a couple of runts and a few Kings over the years, and I can assure you that this runt puts even the toughest and biggest of the Kings to shame for weight and strength.

I don't know how much he weighs but will find out in the next couple of days and post.

Terry


----------



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks Terry.
You're right, they aren't fantails. I didn't see his tail in the pic-  or I would have known they weren't the same. That's about the only breed I can recognize! I wish I new how to post pics on here, but my husband lent my digital camera to his cousin and he lost it somewhere in the desert  , so we are left with a camera phone, but I haven't figured out how to get the pictures from the phone into the computer  ! LOL.
Thanks, Melissa


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Terry,
Thanks for putting up the pics, they are absolutely gorgeous  (excluding the poor little doves eye who I hope gets better soon)
I am on day 13 of my APT's first egg, and I'm getting really excited, seeing these pics of so many beautiful birds is wonderful.
Seeing that Runt wants me to go out a get a few (that or modenas), what a magnificent bird!!

Melissa,
Perhaps your birds are Jacobins? They carry the Crest gene, and can look like Castor's neck. There are some others that can also carry the crest gene (this is what makes the feathers on the neck stick up).
As for your camera phone..if it is new enough to take a photo, it should also be able to send that photo to an email address.
I just tried it with my phone, took a picture, went into Multimedia Msg, Attached the picture, then sent it to my email address...20seconds later I had the picture sitting in my inbox. From there I saved it to my desktop. Then it's like any other pix on the pc that I can upload wherever on the web I choose (I recommend PigeonPix  ) lol

Regards
Alaska


----------

